# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  >>>I cant believe that KIS IS down!!<<

## Mena__99

:Rtfm: i still cant beleive that KIS the number 1 security in the world is Down!

actully i have formated my C: to get rid of the virus inside my system but i realized that after that .. its still here :S:S

actully its not here for me but its here to stop KIS from being Number 1!
i downloaded KIS 2010 ... but after installation ... ( data currapted )

i tried everything :
 -Restart
 -Repaire
 -Modefy
 -Reinstall
 -Uninstall then Re install
 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
All was the same result .. iam actully now useing Spyware doctor + anti virus

i usually use spyware doctor+anti virus + KIS 2010 or 2009

**the current situation that my pc is fast but i cant use KIS**

---
after that  i used the Removal tool 7 
(( detected nothing " no threades " ))

but while doing ( Manual Cure ) .. my Spyware doctor detected this :
*Threat Name* - Trojan-Downloader.Bagle
*Details* - Spyware Doctor has blocked an application attempting to write to the registry.
*Risk Level* - High
*Infection* - HKLM\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET001\SERVICES\UTE4NJQ4


removal tool didnt see it 

plz if you would like to chat or you wants to talk or contact me .. that is my E-mail : [email protected] (( Mena _ _ 99 )) not ( Mena _ 99 )

OFCORSE I REALLY REALLY APPRACIATE YOUR HELP GUYSSSSSSSSS
ALL OF YOU!!

And i Love Kis btw but iam so sorry that now its the main target for all hackers >><<
 :Furious3:  :Furious3:  :Furious3:  :Censored:  :Censored:

----------


## Mena__99

NEEEEEEEEEED FAST RESPOND

----------


## Mena__99

:Rtfm: i still cant beleive that KIS the number 1 security in the world is Down!

actully i have formated my C: to get rid of the virus inside my system but i realized that after that .. its still here :S:S

actully its not here for me but its here to stop KIS from being Number 1!
i downloaded KIS 2010 ... but after installation ... ( data currapted )

i tried everything :
-Restart
-Repaire
-Modefy
-Reinstall
-Uninstall then Re install
 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
All was the same result .. iam actully now useing Spyware doctor + anti virus

i usually use spyware doctor+anti virus + KIS 2010 or 2009

**the current situation that my pc is fast but i cant use KIS**

---
after that i used the Removal tool 7 
(( detected nothing " no threades " ))

but while doing ( Manual Cure ) .. my Spyware doctor detected this :
*Threat Name* - Trojan-Downloader.Bagle
*Details* - Spyware Doctor has blocked an application attempting to write to the registry.
*Risk Level* - High
*Infection* - HKLM\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET001\SERVICES\UTE4NJQ4


removal tool didnt see it 

plz if you would like to chat or you wants to talk or contact me .. that is my E-mail : [email protected] (( Mena _ _ 99 )) not ( Mena _ 99 )

OFCORSE I REALLY REALLY APPRACIATE YOUR HELP GUYSSSSSSSSS
ALL OF YOU!!

And i Love Kis btw but iam so sorry that now its the main target for all hackers >><<
 :Furious3:  :Furious3:  :Furious3:  :Censored:  :Censored:  

------------- To download the files
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=55457
------------- This the thread i were i upload them

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*

WAITTING RIGHT NOWWWW PLZ BE FAST!!!

----------


## Numb

Hello.
First of all you should decide for yourself what are you here for. If you're here to complain, you've chosen the wrong place. All the helpers here are volunteers and most of them neither belong to Kaspersky lab's team nor use KAV/KIS. If you want to complain, you may use official KAV/KIS forums, or make a request to Kaspersky's support service - I don't care. But you may not complain here because of the reasons above. *We are neither official forum nor the support service*. 
But if you're here for help, I'll try to give you some explanation. 
First of all, let see what this Spyware Doctor has found. The dangerous malwares it has found are just tracking cookies and AVP tool's driver that Spyware Doctor has prevented to install and called "Trojan-Downloader.Bagle" for the reasons of false positive I suppose. 
What you should do to restore KIS at your computer are the following steps:

Download fresh version of KIS from here - http://www.kaspersky.com/kis_latest_versions
If you're afraid to be connected to Internet without protection, disable your Internet connection (but you will have to enable it again to activate KIS).
Uninstall Spyware Doctor. You could try just to disable its resident monitor, but I think that will not be enough because of its hostile reaction on KIS drivers installation.
Reboot your PC and try to install KIS. If installation is succesful, register and update it and perform full scan. After that you may reinstall Spyware Doctor again, but keep in mind that two different antiviruses\antispyware  with active resident parts could make your system's work rather unstable or even cause its crash.

Besides, your Internet Explorer's settings are rather unsafe. To make them safer, execute the script: 

```
begin
SetServiceStart('RDSessMgr', 4);
SetServiceStart('mnmsrvc', 4);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKCU', 'Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\3\', '2201', 3);
RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE', 'SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server','fAllowToGetHelp', 0);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

 Your system will be restarted, so close all the applications and save all the insaved data before execute it.

----------


## Mena__99

Thanks alot and i appraciate your help ... and no iam not here to complain .. you know what iam doing .. just trying to take every boody's attintion so i can get fast responds ... iam sorry its little tricky .. but sometimes it works  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I wants to thank you again for your help but ... after i excuted the code .. i tried to install KIS 2010 again .. but ..after complete instalation its still " data corrpted " and now my computer is At Risk!!

iam haveing fun installing and unstaling KIS for 2 days :S:S


Still i need Help plz ... 
Where is the virus ???
i formated my "C:" b4 i install the new windows!!

is it true that .. the virus in the ram ??

----------


## Numb

Have I understood you correctly: You made new Windows install and tried to install KIS just after Windows install but got "data corrupted" error during the installation. Then you follow my advices, uninstall Spyware doctor and try to reinstall Kaspersky again, but get the same error, am I right? 
If so, please, first of all read the rules of "Help me!" section and download utilites that are mentioned there: AVZ tool and Hijackthis . AVZ tool is in archive, so you should unpack it to a separate folder, run AVZ.exe - upper menu "File" - "Database upgrade" - perform upgrade. 
I'm sorry, but you have to uninstall both KIS and Spyware Doctor, before making required steps. If you're afraid to stay online unprotected, disable your internet connection. After uninstall, please, make all the 3 logs as it's described in the rules, and attach them to your post here. Keep in mind, that AVZ tool's logs will be created in LOG subfolder. May be these logs will provide more information.
As for your system, I don't see any evidences of infection in your log, but if your Windows is genuine I suggest you to install SP3 and all the latest updates as soon as possible. You should use Windows automatic update service for that.

----------


## Mena__99

> Hello.
> First of all you should decide for yourself what are you here for. If you're here to complain, you've chosen the wrong place. All the helpers here are volunteers and most of them neither belong to Kaspersky lab's team nor use KAV/KIS. If you want to complain, you may use official KAV/KIS forums, or make a request to Kaspersky's support service - I don't care. But you may not complain here because of the reasons above. *We are neither official forum nor the support service*. 
> But if you're here for help, I'll try to give you some explanation. 
> First of all, let see what this Spyware Doctor has found. The dangerous malwares it has found are just tracking cookies and AVP tool's driver that Spyware Doctor has prevented to install and called "Trojan-Downloader.Bagle" for the reasons of false positive I suppose. 
> What you should do to restore KIS at your computer are the following steps:
> 
> Download fresh version of KIS from here - http://www.kaspersky.com/kis_latest_versions
> If you're afraid to be connected to Internet without protection, disable your Internet connection (but you will have to enable it again to activate KIS).
> Uninstall Spyware Doctor. You could try just to disable its resident monitor, but I think that will not be enough because of its hostile reaction on KIS drivers installation.
> ...


anyway , Thanks alot for your help , i realy realy appraciated and no iam not here to complain , i was just tring to make you guys pay attintion ...........

thanks alot again for tring to help me but again i did that and after Instaling the KIS 2010 ... its still haveng same problem and even update didnt help it ... my computer is still at risk!!!
 and iam having fun installing and unstalling KIS for 2 days now :S:S:S:S

I heard that the virus could be in RAM memory... may be its True.. 

plz give me more than one posible codes ... i guess i have a HUGE problem !! so is KIS ...


Thanks alot i realy appraciate Tring helping me !!  :Smiley:  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 часа 20 минут*

dude not during installation ... 
the installation is completed ... without errors
but after KIS started .. it was currupted data 

.. now i finished reading your replay , thx i will try it now  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## Mena__99

Alright i made it .. i made what u hav asked me for ... 
hope you van help me ..  :Smiley: 

no presure .. just tring to thank you for tring to help me  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## Mena__99

btw i send to Kasper support request too , i will lit you know if they replayed

----------


## Numb

I suppose it's because of my crappy english. I've asked you to uninstall both KIS and Spyware Terminator before making logs, but in your logs they both are here. Again: are you sure that you get the same error if you uninstall Spyware terminator and only after that re-install KIS?

----------


## Mena__99

kinda , ya 

becase i didnt install spyware doctor till i tried to install KIS for like 17 times O.o
then i installed spyware doctor to protect me ! , and i realized that there is a trojan downloader , in my registry system .. and spyware doctor only blocking it .. but if i make scan again with KAV tool , it may activate with the absance of spyware doctor ... without it i cant control it , you know what i mean ?

btw your english is perfect , mine is suck  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*

Anyway .. i did it .. i turned off spyware(((not just disable , he asked me to restart))) and firewall and i tried to install kis again..
Result:
 -cant Enable

----------


## Numb

Hello.
I'm sorry, but I have not so many suggestions about your problem. But I still have several questions.
First of all, have you downloaded english version of KIS or its arabiс version?
For the second, do I understand you correctly: KIS is the first antivirus/antispyware decision you've tried to install on the fresh-installed Windows?  
In addition, try to uninstall KIS and make these steps: http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463
But I doubt it will help  :Sad: 

*Добавлено через 37 минут*

And I stll suggest you to install SP3 or at least re-install SP2, because your version - SP2, v.2096 - seems to be one of RC's , not the final version.

----------


## Mena__99

*no at all thx for tring to help me .. at lest you replay not like the KIS support ><
     -KIS 2010 (English)
     -KIS 2010 ( was the first thing i installed after windows+vega+sound ...etc )

      -do you mean i need to update or to Reinstall ?

----------


## Numb

> -do you mean i need to update or to Reinstall ?


It's about SP2-SP3, isn't it? Yes, the best way is to try to install SP3 - it will make your system safer. But if you don't want to install SP3 for some reasons you should try to re-install SP2. Keep in mind, that Windows re-activation could be required after both SP3 installation or SP2 re-installation ( may be yes, may be no - I'm not sure).

----------

